# Pregnant doe with clear discharge



## Tazzyboy5 (May 3, 2016)

I have a pregnant doe that is due March 16th. Today she has clear stringy discharge. She is a second freshener and her udder is really full. Her ligaments are softening everyday, but I can still feel them. How soon should I expect kids at?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really can't say. They can have discharge prior to birth. But she is close enough that she could go. All you can do is keep an eye on her.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Ligaments sometimes lie! They come, they go! I would watch her, she looks pretty close. (Maybe)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, She looks close, her udder is tight looking, not sure about how sunken in she is.
She is in the safe zone to have her babies. 

Watch close.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anything today?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any news?


----------



## Tazzyboy5 (May 3, 2016)

She gave birth today at noon to twins! (Buck and doe) they are doing really well, and there were no complications during birth.


----------



## Tazzyboy5 (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Awe babies!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------

